
Low-level vs. high-level languages - entelechy
https://medium.com/@LoopPerfect/why-are-low-level-languages-fast-and-high-level-languages-slow-9034c7e74da8#.8uegl9ruv
======
pcvarmint
The article has many technical inaccuracies and non sequiturs.

